# help out a new adventurer?



## crabheart (Jan 10, 2007)

and one more question... or a favor...

not to be a burden... but can someone set up a tiny quest for me? 
like the first quest in stormreach killing spiders in the bar basement

"clearing spiders out of your grandmothers celler and retreiveing her afternoon wine" 

i am new and havnt been able to touch a dmg yet. i just want to learn the basics

http://www.fourdemonspainting.com/swarmspiders.jpg


----------



## crabheart (Jan 10, 2007)

ok this is what i mean for some people... im asking if someone will pbp dm for me...

a short tiny solo quest...


----------



## Modoc (Jan 11, 2007)

how short or long of a solo PbP game are you looking for? I might be able to run something for you.


----------

